# Transferring a Frozen Embryo to a different clinic on NHS?



## VRBennett83 (Aug 8, 2010)

We have been having funded treatment at a clinic which has done nothing but mess us around and has left us feeling hopeless. We are not happy there. We have 1 frozen embryo to transfer which they are trying to rush us through - anyone out there changed clinics and moved their frozen emby's to another clinic on the NHS?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You can most probably move it, but I think you will have to pay, as the NHS treatment cost's wouldn't include moving embryo's from one location to another.  It isn't expensive though, I looked in to it a while back and my clinic said that it cost's about £50.00. 

Perhaps phone the clinic you want to use and speak to them direct.

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------



## babydreams82 (Jul 6, 2011)

explain to Ur clinic you feel like Ur being rushed . maybe they will slow down for you also Ur body needs to recover from last cycle good luck x


----------

